# Here they are, but nobody figured it out yet.



## drjpawlus (Mar 12, 2010)

Here are some of my earlier brushes and prototype hangers.  The brushes are suspended vertically by neodynium magnets.  This allows the water to drain away from the ferrules.  The tail pieces are magnetic stainless, several different tips to choose from.  The hangers are now being made from stainless steel so that they do not draw attention from the brushes.  The brushes are interchangeable and go from 2/0 to size 8, all on the same handle.  The brushes are suspended on the bowl with neodynium magnets as well so that they do not touch the sides of the bowl. The bowls come in 1 slot and 3 slot configurations. They are for artists, hobbyists, dental lab technicians, anyone who uses brushes.  The tesla coil is specific to the dental lab industry and whoever figures out what it does gets the wood prize.  Ebony burl, crazy curl pernambuco, and a few other ones.


----------



## FrankG (Mar 12, 2010)

Tesla coils are used by dental surgeons to painlessly cut gum tissue in their treatment of gum disease.  They are also used in older dental X-ray equipment.


----------



## drjpawlus (Mar 12, 2010)

*More brushes*

Some photos from the show.  I had blanks that people could choose to have their brushes custom designed.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 13, 2010)

ok... 

the tesla coil is used for teeth cleaning?

the tesla coil is used as a high speed motor for a grinder type tool?


Low field Magnetic resonance imaging for implant dentistry?


one more guess...... Used in Ozone therapy to prevent or reverse tooth decay?


----------



## David Keller (Mar 13, 2010)

Part of me thinks it's purely decorative.


----------



## David Keller (Mar 13, 2010)

I did find a reference to using tesla coil magnetic field to remove harmful heavy metals like mercury from filings, so I guess that's a possibility as well.


----------



## ribanett (Mar 13, 2010)

*Nikola Tesla*



drjpawlus said:


> The tesla coil is specific to the dental lab industry


 
The Telsa Coil is not specific to the dental lab industry!

The Telsa Coil was invented by Nikola Telsa in the late 1800s. It is a resonant transformer curcuit used to produce high-voltage, low current at a high frequency. We have Mr. Tesla to thank for our current AC distribution system


----------



## FrankG (Mar 13, 2010)

ribanett said:


> The Telsa Coil is not specific to the dental lab industry!



I suspect he meant *this particular* coil, not Tesla coils in general.


----------



## drjpawlus (Mar 13, 2010)

ribanett said:


> The Telsa Coil is not specific to the dental lab industry!
> 
> The Telsa Coil was invented by Nikola Telsa in the late 1800s. It is a resonant transformer curcuit used to produce high-voltage, low current at a high frequency. We have Mr. Tesla to thank for our current AC distribution system


Yes,you are absolutely right.   I am quite familiar with Mr. Tesla.  He is perhaps the greatest inventor that walked the planet earth.  I have read about every book written about him. In a previous post, I wrote that it only looked like a tesla coil, was not a tesla coil, more of a tribute to Mr. Tesla.  There are six different tail designs to these brushes.  These brushes are used by artists, lab technicians, anyone who uses brushes. The one that "looks like" a tesla coil (not really, more like the thing from Bride of Frankenstein, not Tesla's version) is specifically used only for the dental lab industry.  You are correct sir that true tesla coils are not specific to the dental lab industry.  It is not for looks as someone else had posted.  It has a specific purpose that every lab technician is familiar with.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 13, 2010)

it is for holding in your teeth while your hands are full. it will be interesting to see the actual answer.


----------



## David Keller (Mar 13, 2010)

It could be used for cleaning and/or shaping the brush tip...  by dragging the tip of the brush through one of the grooves you could alter the shape or content of the brush.


----------



## David Keller (Mar 13, 2010)

If the tail were easily removed, it could be used to hold a tooth while using the brush end to manipulate the surface.  It could then be used to transfer the tooth into the kiln for curing.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 13, 2010)

John,

I didn't take porcelain class in dental school as it was an elective. I wanted to take something useful, so I took the gold foil class. (Hopefully I have made better decisions since then!)

Does the coil act in some way to defeat/reduce static charges to allow for more precise placement of porcelain on the crown?

Thanks for an interesting series of posts.


----------



## drjpawlus (Mar 13, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> John,
> 
> I didn't take porcelain class in dental school as it was an elective. I wanted to take something useful, so I took the gold foil class. (Hopefully I have made better decisions since then!)
> 
> ...



Yep, you took the wrong class and it cost you this contest.   If only you knew then that the gold foil you placed in class would be the last one you would ever place.  Every time I see a gold foil now, I ask what dental school they did that at. I see one every 4th year or so.


----------

